

The Invisible Bike Helmet - gregmuender
http://www.booooooom.com/2012/08/14/the-invisible-bike-helmet-by-designers-anna-haupt-and-terese-alstin/

======
natch
OK, this seriously kicks ass. Normally on HN I would say more but the video
should be seen as is, without spoilers.

------
steve_g
Very cool. This was prefigured in Snow Crash, the novel by Neal Stephenson

